# Dehydrating button mushrooms



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Using my new to me dehydrator to do button mushrooms I got on markdown ..
I usually do not like mushrooms (other than morels I find in spring) but Oh My Goodness these dried ones are so good ..I could eat them like chips if they weren't so costly in the long run ..I have on pint jar full and will likely have a quart jar full from this batch ..
Then it is on to red onions I got on markdown ..am thinking of making sweet red onion powder with some just for a change but will also have a pint jar in the pantry as well ..
Next up is mango's ..they are 10 for $10 again and I LOVE them so will do some dried and some canned in lite syrup to have with my cottage cheese as my nightly snack ...
Also may try watermellon leather since I got one of those trays with my dehydrator too ...


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Aftermidnite, I love red onions dehydrated, they are like candy to me.

I did mushrooms quite a while back, then vacuume packed them in quart jars. They are wonderful rehydrated for gravies.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

we can get 10 lb of crimini mushrooms for 12 bucks at the university- I may need to get some again- we ate alot of the 10 lbs- but I did dehydrate enough to fill a quart jar


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Dehydrated mushrooms are awesome for so many things. One thing I definitely appreciate is that the volume doesn't change a lot because mushrooms don't have a ton of water in them to begin with unlike come other veggies, so it's easier to tell how much you'll have left when you're done and they dry pretty darn fast too. Button mushrooms are WAY less expensive if you buy them in bulk amounts, so canning and drying the extras definitely makes them more affordable. I bought 50 lbs/5 gallons at the farmers market for a steal, canned half (various methods*) in half-pints, and dried the other half to vac seal in quart jars since we put mushrooms in nearly everything just like garlic and onions  Once the mushrooms are dried, we also put a batch through the grinder to make powder that we use to add to smooth sauces and gravies, or ust add some extra mushroom kick.

http://www.pickyourown.org/mushrooms_canning.php
http://momskitchencooking.blogspot.com/2009/08/canning-mushrooms-and-cream-of-mushroom.html
http://www.madaboutmushrooms.com/mad_about_mushrooms/2007/04/soups.html
http://mycowest.com/docs/p-9903jr.htm
http://www.food.com/recipe/pickled-mushrooms-canned-277777
http://www.food.com/recipe/home-canned-marinated-mushrooms-238745
http://www.food.com/recipe/laurels-marinated-mushrooms-easy-canning-227237


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG you guys are making me so anxious to get a dehydrator!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Watch for mushrooms at Aldis. I dehydrated 12 lbs this year at $0.96/lb.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have been out twice since the rains started and picked a bushel of Chanterells. They are so good fried in a little butter and dried. Cooked a big mess for dinner and put the leftovers in the dryer. Green beans with sauted mushrooms, rice and mushrooms or mushroom soup on a cold night....James


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

I dried some mushrooms this year. Turned out great and I plan to do more. 

I also peeled cubed, blanced (microwave) and dehydrated some butternut squash. That turned out great - a very pretty orange. If they had been sliced thin before drying they would have been nice leathery chips. 

Also drying lots of chunked anahiems with seeds and placenta. These will be ground into really good chile powder. It turns out sweeter, more flavorful, and not as hot as 'real' chile powder. 

I also fire-roasted, peeled and deseeded lots of other anahiems, and dried those too. Look like green and red dry fish filets, lol. But have wonderous flavors. Those will be used for stews and lasagne and sandwiches, or with eggs, or.... 

I have access to lots of persimmons and will try to dry some of those this year. Apparently the best stage is when they are still hard.. and just barely getting soft. It's a touch thing. 

I did lots of fruit leathers this year too. Very successful. Also will try to dry some sweet potatoes if the price is low for the holidays.

I've had a dehydrator for years, but just got a new excalibur this summer - and has that been fun!


----------



## VHestin (Aug 17, 2011)

We get wild mushrooms(bolete/porcini and morels) growing on our property, and I dry them. Boletes are just finishing their second fruiting(spring/fall) and I just grabbed 10 from a neighbor(they think if they aren't from the store, they're not safe...even though the husband used to harvest buckets of button mushrooms in the woods with his family when he was a kid). Well I didn't dry the morels, they didn't make it to the dryer, since I just found out this spring they grow here. Was funny, I had picked one up, it was rubbery and I thought it was something the dogs had gotten from somewhere, and then started talking to a neighbor, and after that, I realize something is in my hand and I just stare at it for a while trying to figure out what it was. Left some in the ground for spores for next spring ;-)


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

aftermidnite said:


> Using my new to me dehydrator to do button mushrooms I got on markdown ..
> I usually do not like mushrooms (other than morels I find in spring) but Oh My Goodness these dried ones are so good ..I could eat them like chips if they weren't so costly in the long run ..I have on pint jar full and will likely have a quart jar full from this batch ..
> Then it is on to red onions I got on markdown ..am thinking of making sweet red onion powder with some just for a change but will also have a pint jar in the pantry as well ..
> Next up is mango's ..they are 10 for $10 again and I LOVE them so will do some dried and some canned in lite syrup to have with my cottage cheese as my nightly snack ...
> Also may try watermellon leather since I got one of those trays with my dehydrator too ...


I did some watermelon leather the first batch dried down to almost nothing so I added applesauce to the next batch to give it some volume when dried 
it made a very good snack and kids loved it


----------

